# Babysitter for Winston? (Ottawa, Canada) Feb-Aug



## ciaramatthews (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello fellow hedgie lovers!

I'm looking for someone in *Ottawa, Canada* who knows their hedgehogs, and would like to take care of my hedgie while I go to Ireland for a seven months to see friends and family from *February - August*. He is a year old African Pigmy Hedgehog named Winston. Because this will be such a long trip I'd like to make a deal on the price I'd pay for his food, treats, litter, etc. over the course of the seven months and would like someone who isn't interested in making a huge profit off of minding him, but interested because they would enjoy having Winston for the time I'm gone. Please contact me with any questions and if you would like to take Winston on then let me know. He'll definitely take some time to warm up to you but if you take your time with him, he'll come around. Just like any other hedgie and once he does it'll be days of tug-of-war, and cuddle time. He's my life in a nutshell. So if you decide to pet sit him, please commit 100%. I do have immediate family here who will financially back you if there's a reason for a vet, and if you are leaving, ie. on a vacation for a few weeks they wouldn't have a problem taking him back off your hands for that time. Look forward to hearing back from you!

Ciara & Winston


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

I am unfortunately not able to help babysit your hog, but if your breeder is nearby, they might be able to help you with either babysitting them, or putting you in touch with someone who can.


----------



## Herrison (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi,

I contacted you off kijiji and never heard back. My husband and I would be willing to take him on that time frame. It might actually help us out as we are trying to decide if we should get a second hog. Please email me at [email protected] if you still need someone.

Thanks, 
Brittany


----------

